# How to preserve weeds



## piratepixie26 (May 13, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I have a gorgeous little hermann tort, settled in nicely, however i'm wanting to make him an outside enclosure for when the weather is nice (it's the UK, it's rare ). I currently have a buttload of dandelions and leaves that I give to Sheldon in his meals, however, i'll have to pull them up to create the enclosure for him (it's significantly overgrown). It seems a waste to throw away good food for him so is there any tips on how to preserve them for himas i've tried freezing, but when I thaw them, they seem to wilt into a mush, like when you overcook spinach. 

Any tips are welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2016)

@Prairie Mom talked about preserving greens in the food discussion thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-recipe-and-food-discussion-thread-♥.111203/

I didn't pay much attention to it because I wasn't interested in giving it a try.


----------



## jaizei (May 13, 2016)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/these-can-be-frozen-thawed-and-retain-good-texture.128563/


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2016)

Thank you, Jaizei. You always come through for us.


----------



## piratepixie26 (May 14, 2016)

Thanks, I guess there's no way of preserving the amount of dandelion leaves without them turning to mush then  such a waste.


----------



## WithLisa (May 14, 2016)

You could just dry them?


----------



## piratepixie26 (May 14, 2016)

Any tips on how to do that on a fairly large scale?


----------



## WithLisa (May 14, 2016)

Spread them in the sun on a warm day and they'll be dried in a few hours.


----------



## piratepixie26 (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately here in England we don't get a lot of sun, and when we do, it's usually cold


----------



## ColleenT (May 14, 2016)

maybe someone you know has a food dehydrator? you could borrow one.


----------



## WithLisa (May 14, 2016)

You can also hang them on a clothesline/clotheshorse or just spread them on the floor inside (on a plastic sheet). It'll just take a little longer for them to dry. 
It's rainy outside and I've covered the whole attic in plastic sheets to make hay.


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 16, 2016)

piratepixie26 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately here in England we don't get a lot of sun, and when we do, it's usually cold


Everyone has great suggestions!

I understand the challenge of battling weather when trying to dry on a large scale. There are alternative ways to do it...I've had really good success drying lots of leaves inside my garage. You could do it in a shed or even bring them in the house.

I've dried leaves and grass clippings by keeping them indoors in mesh laundry bags and giving them a good shake several times a day so nothing sticks together and gets moldy. This is the main way I dry grass.

When I've been drying lots of leaves, I've also had really good success by spreading out leaves between layers of old blankets and sheets. -Remember how people would dry pretty autumn leaves between sheets of paper? -Well, drying tortoise leaves can work on the same principle being sandwiched between fabric sheets. I typically layer leaves between sheets that I spread out in my children's wading pool and this worked out great. No mess and everything was contained nicely. I've stacked up the layers of sheets and leaves too.

Also, be aware that dandelions do great being transplanted into pots. I've dug them up just like someone does when they are weeding their garden and then I put these desirable weeds in pots to keep them growing indoors year round. The leaves will stretch out a bit indoors if you don't give them much light, but they're so hardy that they'll keep growing.






I hear what you are saying about freezing the dandelions. They don't hold it together as well as other leaves, but my tortoise still enjoyed eating them mixed in with other leaves and grasses that freeze well. I find that it's still worth freezing some for me.

Good luck! Hope this helps!


----------



## saginawhxc (May 16, 2016)

About a month ago I threw some grass, dandelions, and a few other weeds in the dehydrator just to see how they did. The grass was dry within an hour and the thicker weeds within two. The bag is still sitting on top of the tort enclosure and I've been watching it to see how well it keeps. So far it still looks perfect. I'm thinking about filling up a tote or two for this winter.


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 17, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> About a month ago I threw some grass, dandelions, and a few other weeds in the dehydrator just to see how they did. The grass was dry within an hour and the thicker weeds within two. The bag is still sitting on top of the tort enclosure and I've been watching it to see how well it keeps. So far it still looks perfect. I'm thinking about filling up a tote or two for this winter.


Do! I save for winter. In fact I'm already beginning to preserve for NEXT winter while everything grows so quickly in the spring.


----------



## saginawhxc (May 17, 2016)

Do you re-hydrate? I still have a real little guy and he doesn't seem to eat any thing after it dries out. I got a feeling I am going to be soaking it every day before feeding. 

I've wondered about this in regards to the tortoise salad from tortoise supply too. Is this something my tortoise will eat or just something for him to pick around?

I'm in a northern state and growing season is less than half a year. So these are things I've been heavily contemplating almost since day one. 

I've only had my tort a few months. So all of this is new to me.


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 17, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> Do you re-hydrate? I still have a real little guy and he doesn't seem to eat any thing after it dries out. I got a feeling I am going to be soaking it every day before feeding.
> 
> I've wondered about this in regards to the tortoise salad from tortoise supply too. Is this something my tortoise will eat or just something for him to pick around?
> 
> ...


I have a short brutal growing season too and heavily rely on preserved foods.

Here are links to a couple posts that show me feeding my tortoise from only food that I preserved. I hope this will answer some questions

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/recipe-and-food-tort-version.134658/#post-1269901

This one is a good one and shows me making food for my sulcate from only dried and frozen foods:
Recipe and food (tort version)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 17, 2016)

piratepixie26 said:


> Thanks, I guess there's no way of preserving the amount of dandelion leaves without them turning to mush then  such a waste.


Move to tort heaven ( AZ ) we have weeds all year if you water !


----------



## saginawhxc (May 17, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I have a short brutal growing season too and heavily rely on preserved foods.
> 
> Here are links to a couple posts that show me feeding my tortoise from only food that I preserved. I hope this will answer some questions
> 
> ...


Thank you. It looks like I'm at least thinking in the right direction, but the advice of someone actually experienced is appreciated.


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 17, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> Thank you. It looks like I'm at least thinking in the right direction, but the advice of someone actually experienced is appreciated.


Your most welcome! And you're definitely thinking in the right direction. Now, you'll just have to trial and error along with the rest of us


----------

